# Nautilus XL max or NV-G



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I would get the xl max in a second. I have one and an nvg8/9 - I use the 8/9 on my 10 wt, and the xl max on my 9 wt . Unless fishing for 60 plus pound tarpon, I even like the xl max on my 10 wt. I have a 10 wt asquith which is really light - so the lighter the reel the better the rod feels to me. But - as some know on this forum - I am a lightweight junkie. It just doesn't make sense to me to get these new really light rods and the load them up with heavier reels. My experience is that the lighter the reel, the better I like it.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

For reds and snook the XL Max will be fine.


----------



## spartan26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks guys.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

I have 2 XL Max reels and love them.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

I havent used the NV's but I just picked up an XL Max and love the thing. Light as can be and the drag seems solid.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Can't go wrong withe either - the only downsize is the fame is so light, don't drop it. I never put my reel on or change a spool over hard ground just in case.


----------



## SCFLYFISH (Jun 13, 2017)

Have my 7wt Meridian paired with a Hatch 7plus. Super light for all day searching. There are a couple in the classified section for great prices which could probably be negotiated.

I'm the strongest person I have ever met and find my Nautilus to be a bit heavy in my 9wt rig!! (NRX)


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

SCFLYFISH said:


> Have my 7wt Meridian paired with a Hatch 7plus. Super light for all day searching. There are a couple in the classified section for great prices which could probably be negotiated.
> 
> I'm the strongest person I have ever met and find my Nautilus to be a bit heavy in my 9wt rig!! (NRX)


How is this possible - the Hatch 7 plus weighs 8.4 ounces - the nautilus XL MAX weighs 4.7 ounces - you must have a different Nautilus reel. The Nautilus NVG 8/9 weighs 7.2 ounces - still less than the Hatch, which is not a super lightweight reel. If you feel the Hatch is light, you should try as few other reels that weigh less. On a 9 weight rod there is a big difference when you reduce by 2 ounces or even more. I have the XL MAX as well as several other Nautilus reels - there is a big difference between it and the others.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have two XL Max and a NV-G 8/9. I use the NV-G 8/9 on my 10 wt, and the XL Max on my 5wt's. I have the CCFx2 6/8 (which I love) on my 8wt. I love all the reels, and don't ever doubt the drag on the XL Max. As stated above, I have it on my 5wt's and I catch everything on it. Snook (30"+), tarpon (30"+), bonefish, redfish (30"+), triple tail, black drum, Big browns over 30", Big rainbows over 30", stripers, you name it, I've caught it on a 5wt rod with an Nautilus XL Max and have NEVER had any issues. It's become my favorite reel.


----------

